# More questions about the Steel Reserve...



## 89redranger (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey guys, a little new here. Looking at picking up a Steel Reserve 1.1 to do a little DJ/pump track riding. It's been over 4 years since I've ridden a bike, but I'm more than ready for the jump back into it all (pun intended).

I left off riding a BMX bike (actually it was a Fit Aitken w/all the good stuff of the time), which is causing me some problems now. For the most part frame sizing, components, and geometry seem to fall loosely on BMX, but the are a lot more variables. 

Before I ask this, I have searched here, Google, and come up with a handful of vague answers. Please don't flame me...

I have asked the local shops to order me a bike so I can try out sizes, yet they want me to put a deposit on one first. Understandable for them, they don't wanna just sit on the inventory if I don't buy it. Problem being, if the bike I order doesn't fit, they want me to buy another frame at a "discounted" price. I'm sorry, but I'm not paying $1000 for two frames (one that doesn't fit...) and a handful of "alright" components.

So, is there anybody here with first-hand experience with the Haro Steel Reserve bikes? How tall are you, what size did/do you ride, and how do you like it?

I'm looking at ordering the '13 model as soon as it comes out. Is the fork and wheelset on the 1.2 or 1.3 really worth the extra coin? I figured I could start with the rigid fork 1.1 (BMX style, where I left off), and build to suit as I go based on my needs.

Anybody with any ideas as to when the '13 models will hit stores (soon I'm sure, the holidays are coming)?

And lastly...what mail-order places do you like to order your MTB stuff from? I used to use Dans Comp and Empire for all my BMX stuff, but I know they don't sell suspension forks, discs, or hubs for discs. I do know I can use a LOT of BMX parts on the build-up though.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i was looking into buying the steel reserve 1.1 after my friend bought the 1.2 a few years back. he has the 13" version (shorter of the 2 sizes) and hes 5'8"-5'10" and it fits him perfectly. the bike is really solid for the price. im 6'9" and the bike doesnt feel tiny (i prefer smaller bikes because of my bmx background). the chainstays are nice and short for a responsive feel. im picky about quality of bikes, and ide feel comfortable riding that everyday. his wheels are true as the day he bought it and he hasnt touched them yet. the fork is a cheap fork with adjustments that dont have much effect, but its a solid starter fork. hes replaced a few parts (brakes, bars, and sprocket), but everytime i see him, i have to hop on his bike because its a joy to ride. 

between the 1.1 and 1.2, i personally would get the 1.2. the wheelset on the 1.1 is IMO "crap." they will be fine for messing around, but if you want to get into things seriously, the wheels wont last long. that right there would push me towards the 1.2 if i was you. the 1.2 has better parts, obviously, so if you have the extra money to throw down, do it. 

my local LBS just got in a batch of the steel reserves and i got to ride them, and they look great. im not sure if they are the '13 models though. i want to say they are, but i could be wrong.


so in my opinion, get the 1.2 so you can have better base parts. the wheels are much better (not the best, but still good enough) and a few other parts are better as well. the other parts will be better quality as well. the fork will last you a while, but if you have the upgrade itch (which you will) i highly recommend the manitou circus expert. its one of the cheaper dirt jump forks, but the quality is right up with the best forks out there. ive owned one myself and its hands down my favorite fork ever. you can lock it out to feel like a rigid (but it sill has give on really hard landings), full travel, or partially locked (to different extents) all with the turn of a knob. its really stiff too. 

as for mail-order websites, jensonusa, chainreactioncycles, pricepoint, universalcycles, and ride-this all come to mind. if you cant find what you want on one of those sites, idk what to tell you. ive been able to find what i want there. if they dont have it, google shopping is a wonderful thing. i know jensonusa and chainreactioncycles carry bmx bikes and parts too so you can get that stuff at the same time to save money on shipping.

hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## 89redranger (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey, thanks man. I actually happened across a BRAND NEW '12 model 1.2 last night in the short 13" size for $611.99 on sale.

I rode the bike around in the parking lot for a few, and really really like the feel and geometry of it. The shop I found it at was gracious enough to put the bike on hold for me. The 26th I'll be able to go pick it up.

I was griping to my girl about a few of the components that I already don't like (grips, stem, and tires) when the sales girl told me she'd knock 20% off accessories as well if I wanted to find a few parts I DID like. 

I'm set, just waiting on a check...


----------

